# "headlamps" recall



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

Did anyone get this?
I got a letter from VW saying that some of the headlamps have missing or misplaced caps on certain aiming/adjustments that make them aim too high . 
On 2006-08 Jetta and 07-08 rabbits/Gti.


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: "headlamps" recall (subwoffers)*

Yes, I got it too. Sounds like a BS recall to me. Recall to put some caps over the headlight adjustment locations? I'll wait until the next time the car is in for service.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'm all over that. Bustin down the doors to get in for that one.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Got the letter here. Planning to send the car in for service this week.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (ahson)*

I could care less about this recall, at first when I skim read it I thought they reported me for Smoked side markers and Turnsignels lol.


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

yeh got this recall also and will also wait til next service for to get it done.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i dont want it done, why take the ability away for us to adjust our lights...


----------



## Spickerson (Dec 28, 2006)

it doesnt take away the ability to have the lights auto-adjust, but the clips may break not allowing the lights to auto-adjust.
To be honest, i couldnt care les about this recall; i have to bring the car in for service in 800km, so i will deal with it then


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

auto adjust?? our lights dont auto adjust...gti' have auto leveling lights


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_i dont want it done, why take the ability away for us to adjust our lights...









I think i'll pass to.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

yeah i got one like 2 weeks ago, i think my lights will be ok with out it lol.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_i dont want it done, why take the ability away for us to adjust our lights...









That's not what it does. The recall is supposed to fix the fact that the low and high beams cannot be adjusted individually. People have complained about how the high beams light up the tree tops and that the dealer is unable to adjust it, which is a violation of FMVSS 108 & CMVSS 108.
If everyone here wants their headlights to work properly with a full range of adjustment, they should get the recall done.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
That's not what it does. The recall is supposed to fix the fact that the low and high beams cannot be adjusted individually. People have complained about how the high beams light up the tree tops and that the dealer is unable to adjust it, which is a violation of FMVSS 108 & CMVSS 108.
If everyone here wants their headlights to work properly with a full range of adjustment, they should get the recall done.


Sorry i have to call BS! I have done about 60 or so of these recalls all it does is place plastic caps over the adjustment screws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_

Sorry i have to call BS! I have done about 60 or so of these recalls all it does is place plastic caps over the adjustment screws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_

Sorry i have to call BS! I have done about 60 or so of these recalls all it does is place plastic caps over the adjustment screws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let's clarify. The recall is supposed to *disable* the horizontal adjustment and *enable* the vertical adjustment. It sounds as if the caps were installed backwards from the factory. So it's not BS. If all you're doing is installing caps and not removing the ones that shouldn't be there, I would stay away from your dealership.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

I got that same letter too. I think its bs


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

By the time I get around to this recall, I'll probably be trading in the car.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*

My recall letter stated that it disables the horizontal adjust from what I recall.









Waste of time.
I remember one of the recalls on my wifes 2000 MK4 was to place 4 stickers on the rear seat, so people would know where the child seat tie-downs were. This was also required by US law.







Waste of time.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Let's clarify. The recall is supposed to *disable* the horizontal adjustment and *enable* the vertical adjustment. It sounds as if the caps were installed backwards from the factory. So it's not BS. If all you're doing is installing caps and not removing the ones that shouldn't be there, I would stay away from your dealership.

BS AGAIN AND PLEASE DO 

Edit what the Hell do i care what you think is right or wrong i don't even have a mkv as of to day off to the B6 forums i go










_Modified by T-DOG at 7:54 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

I insist that I am correct and you are wrong, sir. I wish you would listen and learn. Do you _want_ to be bad at your job? Here is the actual text straight from the NHTSA.
Recalls Summary
Make / Models : Model/Build Years: 
VOLKSWAGEN / GTI 2006-2008
VOLKSWAGEN / JETTA 2005-2008
VOLKSWAGEN / R32 2006-2008
VOLKSWAGEN / RABBIT 2006-2008
Recall Number: 07V442000
Summary: 
CERTAIN VEHICLES FAIL TO COMPLY WITH THE REQUIREMENTS OF FEDERAL MOTOR VEHICLE SAFETY STANDARD NO. 108, "LAMPS, REFLECTIVE DEVICES, AND ASSOCIATED EQUIPMENT." SOME VEHICLES MAY NOT HAVE HAD A REQUIRED CAP INSTALLED WHICH DISABLES THE HEADLIGHT HORIZONTAL AIM AND SOME VEHICLES MAY CONTAIN A CAP THAT DISABLES THE VERTICAL AIMING SCREW.
Consequence: 
NONCOMPLIANCE CAN INHIBIT PROPER HEADLAMP AIM ADJUSTMENT FOR ROADWAY ILLUMINATION, IMPROPERLY AIMED HEADLAMPS COULD CAUSE REDUCED ROAD VISIBILITY, INCREASING THE RISK OF A CRASH.
Remedy: 
DEALERS WILL INSPECT FOR THE PRESENCE OF A CAP IN THE SOCKET OF THE LOW BEAM HORIZONTAL AIMING SCREW AND INSTALL ONE IF MISSING, AND INSPECT FOR THE PRESENCE OF A CAP IN THE SOCKET OF THE VERTICAL AIMING SCREW AND IF PRESENT, THE CAP WILL BE REMOVED. THE RECALL WILL BEGIN ON OCTOBER 31, 2007. OWNERS MAY CONTACT VW AT 1-800-822-8987.
Notes: 
VOLKSWAGEN RECALL NO. Q8. CUSTOMERS MAY CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY: 1-800-424-9153); OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

I tossed my notice in the trash this morning


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

who cares ppl


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_I insist that I am correct and you are wrong, sir. I wish you would listen and learn. Do you _want_ to be bad at your job? Here is the actual text straight from the NHTSA.
Recalls Summary
Make / Models : Model/Build Years: 
VOLKSWAGEN / GTI 2006-2008
VOLKSWAGEN / JETTA 2005-2008
VOLKSWAGEN / R32 2006-2008
VOLKSWAGEN / RABBIT 2006-2008
Recall Number: 07V442000
Summary: 
CERTAIN VEHICLES FAIL TO COMPLY WITH THE REQUIREMENTS OF FEDERAL MOTOR VEHICLE SAFETY STANDARD NO. 108, "LAMPS, REFLECTIVE DEVICES, AND ASSOCIATED EQUIPMENT." SOME VEHICLES MAY NOT HAVE HAD A REQUIRED CAP INSTALLED WHICH DISABLES THE HEADLIGHT HORIZONTAL AIM AND SOME VEHICLES MAY CONTAIN A CAP THAT DISABLES THE VERTICAL AIMING SCREW.
Consequence: 
NONCOMPLIANCE CAN INHIBIT PROPER HEADLAMP AIM ADJUSTMENT FOR ROADWAY ILLUMINATION, IMPROPERLY AIMED HEADLAMPS COULD CAUSE REDUCED ROAD VISIBILITY, INCREASING THE RISK OF A CRASH.
Remedy: 
DEALERS WILL INSPECT FOR THE PRESENCE OF A CAP IN THE SOCKET OF THE LOW BEAM HORIZONTAL AIMING SCREW AND INSTALL ONE IF MISSING, AND INSPECT FOR THE PRESENCE OF A CAP IN THE SOCKET OF THE VERTICAL AIMING SCREW AND IF PRESENT, THE CAP WILL BE REMOVED. THE RECALL WILL BEGIN ON OCTOBER 31, 2007. OWNERS MAY CONTACT VW AT 1-800-822-8987.
Notes: 
VOLKSWAGEN RECALL NO. Q8. CUSTOMERS MAY CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY: 1-800-424-9153); OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV.


My notice was different, and did not cover all those models. It also did not mention anything about verticle adjust.
Seems like a fairly pointless recall anyway.


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
My notice was different, and did not cover all those models. It also did not mention anything about verticle adjust.
Seems like a fairly pointless recall anyway.

Thank the NHTSA for the recall not VWoA. VWoA has no choice whether to recall something or not....if NHTSA says to jump....vw has to ask how high.


----------



## artistict (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (pezzy84)*

i broke my radio installing a amp and so i got the recall while i was at the dealer . oh and they gave me a new radio even tho they said it was my fault very cool of them to do that. i think they really inproved there service over the years


----------

